
Lean HTTP Server for Gleam - QuinnWilton
http://crowdhailer.me/2020-06-23/introducing-lean-server-for-midas/
======
Snitch-Thursday
Okay fellow f5bot gleam watchers - is gleam ready to start learning / using
yet? It doesn't have to be ready for production code, but it seems like when I
first heard about it, it was not ready for 'download compiler on OS of choice
of big 2 OSes, follow this hello world, start shipping hobby apps'.

Are we at that point yet?

~~~
QuinnWilton
> Are we at that point yet?

Yes.

Shameless plug: I'm giving a talk at Elixir Conf next week on using Gleam with
Phoenix LiveView. One of my demos is an emulator I wrote in Gleam that I
render and control with LiveView, in the browser. Plum Mail [0] is also a Y
Combinator funded startup implemented in Gleam.

The community + ecosystem is small and in its early stages, but there's a lot
of exciting stuff happening.

[0] [https://plummail.co/](https://plummail.co/)

~~~
G4BB3R
Where is the community located? I can't find slack channel

~~~
QuinnWilton
There's an IRC channel on Freenode: #gleam-lang

